
Elon Musk says he will perform same tasks as injured workers in the factory - devy
https://electrek.co/2017/06/02/elon-musk-tesla-injury-factory/
======
ep103
> Going forward, I’ve asked that every injury be reported directly to me,
> without exception. I’m meeting with the safety team every week and would
> like to meet every injured person as soon as they are well, so that I can
> understand from them exactly what we need to do to make it better. I will
> then go down to the production line and perform the same task that they
> perform.

This is brilliant. Better make sure you were actually hurt before reporting
something to the boss, so the numbers go down. And if there actually is a
problem, its sure as heck going to get fixed before or while the CEO has to do
the same task. I like this guy :)

~~~
RealityVoid
I've been quite a vocal Tesla skeptic at times, and at times I think Elon is
disconnected from what is possible, but I get a feeling he is a genuine person
and actually cares abut making things better. For all his faults or things you
don't agree with him, you've got to have respect for the guy.

~~~
vivekd
Genuine or not he's a businessman and Tesla is company that sells ethics. A
big part of its selling point is that it's a more ethical alternative to gas
powered cars. If it comes out that they behaving unethically with regard to
their employees, that could be fatal for them. I don't think Elron had much
choice other than to take the drastic measures he's taking now.

~~~
eveningcoffee
I do not think that these things are this tightly coupled.

If Tesla car is more environmentally friendly than diesel cars, then even when
they really are unethical towards their employees then there will be choice
between this and other companies who have been lying to their customers and
state authorities.

------
wonder_bread
"I’m meeting with the safety team every week and would like to meet every
injured person as soon as they are well so that I can understand from them
exactly what we need to do to make it better. I will then go down to the
production line and perform the same task that they perform."

Whether it's true or not, once again Elon's genius shows in a solution that
makes him a PR dream for his companies and a titan leader for his employees.

------
sixQuarks
This is tempting me to go work for Tesla and fake an injury, so I can finally
meet Elon.

------
bitmapbrother
I'm guessing it's going to be difficult to detect repetitive stress injuries
by spending an afternoon on the shop floor.

~~~
nielsbjerg
Or you could focus on the positive part - that he actually cares, and shows
interest in learning more about the problem to better understand how to solve
it.

------
I_am_neo
for a life time?

------
klarrimore
Right, and Steve Jobs is going to pay himself $1

~~~
bdcravens
I assume Steve isn't paying himself anything right now, given that's he been
deceased for 5 1/2 years.

~~~
klarrimore
obviously.

